# why do people think i'm stupid



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

just because i'm young??

everyone is trying to on me down on my prices on goats

and one woman went as far to say, well your goats are too much.. do you want to trade?

and quite frankly.. it would take 3 or 4 of her goats to get one of mine
\

grrrr soo mad


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm having the same problem with my angoras. So I know how you feel. 

I keep telling myself hang in there, they will sell eventually. So I'll say the same to you. 

But honestly, I'm just wondering if I'm going to have to send them to freezer camp 

 I really dont want to, I'd rather see them used for breeding. I've put a lot of work into them

So I suppose I will hang on a bit longer. Dont know how long I can afford to feed them though

Good luck with yours


----------



## karmouth (Dec 1, 2008)

I also know what you are feeling . The other day a gentleman came to look at a buck I have for sale . I had already droped the price $ 25 and I knew he was going to be using him for breeding. He said he'd take him and would be back to pick him up later. I get a e-mail the next morning saying he will take him for $25 less. Call him !I was so mad. I never called. He calls on monday and says if I still have him on the weekend hell take him .I told him he better bring a deposit because he goes to the first person with cash. They really get to you .
Karen


----------



## ockeracres (Dec 6, 2008)

It's not your age. I have people do that all the time. Why do they think it's like buying a car, unless I say make me an offer, the price isn't negotiable. I've never offered less on any goat I have bought, the breeder tells me a price and if I think it's worth it, I buy it, if not I look for something else. But I have to say most breeders are fair in their pricing. I personally think that I price mine lower than they are worth, but that is my option.


----------



## redneck_acres (Oct 18, 2007)

I think people that dont own goats for show or breeding(except for the ones on here who own them for pets who do understand the whole pricing issue) dont undertstand why goats are priced the way they are. They see goats as just goats and dont see what they produce. We dont seem to have much problems selling our goats for the prices we mark them at. Although I didn't have a bunch of luck selling my minis at the prices I had them at. Most of the big does that go to a non show family here go for $200-$300, If they go to a show home they go for $400-$500 at least.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Yep, you are all correct. People try to talk me down or say "can we make a deal"?
I tell them it is $$$$ or not at all. I have held the Grand Champion Cashmere goat for years from several shows and several years. 
You get what you pay for.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

redneck_acres said:


> I think people that dont own goats for show or breeding(except for the ones on here who own them for pets who do understand the whole pricing issue) dont undertstand why goats are priced the way they are. They see goats as just goats and dont see what they produce. We dont seem to have much problems selling our goats for the prices we mark them at. Although I didn't have a bunch of luck selling my minis at the prices I had them at. Most of the big does that go to a non show family here go for $200-$300, If they go to a show home they go for $400-$500 at least.


but this lady has goats, alot of goats


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

Don't want to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, but as a notoriously stingy haggler from way back, I don't think people who try to negotiate prices downward necessarily think you are dumb. Some folks, lots in fact, just need to feel they've gotten a bargain when they buy stuff. The very fact that they are anxious to negotiate on your goats means they think your goats are worth trying to get. The trick on your part, is to know that folks are gonna try that. Maybe price your goaties high enough that you can say,
_ "Well, I can't come down $25 on a single goat. But, I'll tell you what, if you buy both of these goats I'll drop the price for the two of them by $30. But you will need to leave a deposit immediately, 'cause truth be told, I'm not even sure I want to sell both of them. I'll hold them for you until 5:00 this evening, but no longer."_ 
That way, you've taken back control, the buyer thinks they've got themselves a deal and your goats hopefully get a new home. 
I think it is universal that buyers want to feel they've gotten a good deal. It's a game in which it's only important that they 'feel' like they've won the negotiation. But, that's just my opinion.


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

creaturesall said:


> Don't want to stick my nose in where it doesn't belong, but as a notoriously stingy haggler from way back, I don't think people who try to negotiate prices downward necessarily think you are dumb. Some folks, lots in fact, just need to feel they've gotten a bargain when they buy stuff. The very fact that they are anxious to negotiate on your goats means they think your goats are worth trying to get. The trick on your part, is to know that folks are gonna try that. Maybe price your goaties high enough that you can say,
> _ "Well, I can't come down $25 on a single goat. But, I'll tell you what, if you buy both of these goats I'll drop the price for the two of them by $30. But you will need to leave a deposit immediately, 'cause truth be told, I'm not even sure I want to sell both of them. I'll hold them for you until 5:00 this evening, but no longer."_
> That way, you've taken back control, the buyer thinks they've got themselves a deal and your goats hopefully get a new home.
> I think it is universal that buyers want to feel they've gotten a good deal. It's a game in which it's only important that they 'feel' like they've won the negotiation. But, that's just my opinion.


Dang you Bob!!!!! That was MY pitch! LOL :ROFL:

I agree with Bob 100%. My family has been raising ALL forms of livestock ever since I was a little girl, and we learned quick that people are more anxious to buy (and more likely to come back) if they feel they are getting a good deal from you. So what we do is kind of add a "buffer" to our pricing. All of my goats (baby or not) were usually priced $25-$50 over my bottom dollar for them. This way when someone asks "Well what would you take for these three?" I can tell them something like "well... I could take $50 off the total price for the three..." You always have to leave a little bargaining room in there, because normally if they are going to try to get a better price, they will then come back and say something like "well.. would you take a $100 off the three?" then I counter with "I tell you what... I will meet you halfway and take $75 off the three!" Normally at that point they are so happy because they think they have talked you out of something that they will jerk them up fast! Also, this way you are STILL getting what you wanted out of the goats AND the customer is OVERLY happy thinking they have got a GREAT deal (when in truth they are just paying you what you want... but ssssshhhhh.... they don't have to know that :greengrin: ) This also works nicely because if you get some people out that don't want to bargain with you on the price then you wind up getting a little more than you had expected to get and that extra $$ can go towards other expenses on your farm! Now please... don't take this the wrong way.... I am not saying to price your goats rediculously high, I am just saying (as Bob said) to set your prices a LITTLE bit higher in preparation for someone wanting to bargain with you. I don't think the people implying that you are dumb by asking for a lower price, they just wanted to know they were getting the animal for the best price possible. Can you blame them?

Now also... even though I expect and prepare for people to try and bargain with me on prices, I also do NOT allow people to become rude or outrageous in the process. Once I reach my bottom dollar... that is it! Negotiations over, take it or leave it. I have also had a few people come out to my farm and start telling me EVERYTHING that is wrong with my animals and then in the next sentence asking me how much I will take for them. Nope, I don't like that tactic and if that happens I tell the person QUICKLY that "I wouldn't dare sell a goat that has all the problems you just named to one of my valued customers... so the goats are no longer for sale. Thank you for coming by!" :greengrin: I allow for bargaining but I DON'T tolerate rude people! :wink:

Ok... I think I have babbled enough :ROFL: I hope atleast half of what I said is understandable... I do tend to ramble :ROFL:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

that's a good plan..

i'm just utterly offended that this woman wants one of my best kids, for something i can only show at half the shows..


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

SDK said:


> that's a good plan..
> 
> i'm just utterly offended that this woman wants one of my best kids, for something i can only show at half the shows..


Yeah.. I don't blame you about that one. If someone just told me "your goats are too expensive" I would say "Thank you for calling!" and leave it at that.... usually people like that are more trouble than they are worth.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Exactly what Bob and Brandi said. That is a very good way to sell goats.

People like this woman would drive me totally bonkers! :hair: I've had people do this when we were selling Pygmy goats - but not now. Nigerians are very popular around here and very easy to sell. The new babies from Cordelia were reserved within two days after born, deposit received. So, I'm thankful for that.

I really like the way Bob worded it in giving them till a certain time, saying that you really would like to keep them, and so on. That way the person really does feel like they are getting a good deal on a goat that is very nice.

A lot of young babies I've sold, the does mostly, I really, really wish we could keep but just cannot. So, I put that somewhere in the ad or on the website. It seems to encourage more buyers, well, for me anyways. :shrug: 

I sure hope you find a good home for those goats soon! :hug: The prices you are asking are entirely reasonable. I'd pay them without a fuss (if I were into Boers). Is that market kind of "flooded" down there?


----------



## creaturesall (Oct 26, 2007)

capriola-nd said:


> The prices you are asking are entirely reasonable. I'd pay them without a fuss


Sadly, _  (being the ol' skinflint that I am)  _ I would probably say, _"Hmmmmmm . . . How 'bout knockin' the price down 20 bucks and I'll take 'em off yer hands? Can you deliver them tonight . . . by the way . . . does any feed come with that?"_ :ROFL:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Sadly,  (being the ol' skinflint that I am)  I would probably say, "Hmmmmmm . . . How 'bout knockin' the price down 20 bucks and I'll take 'em off yer hands? Can you deliver them tonight?" By the way . . . does any feed come with that? :ROFL:


 :ROFL:

bob definitely has a good idea there......


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

Just hang in there it is the same way for me. I'm selling two of my Boer does for 50 dollars right now and the people said "How about 40?" I was a little offended!I now have a different buyer that is very nice and willing to pay the asking price.It only took a year :roll: .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow...Sara...that is a give away price..  ...and for them to ask for more of a discount....I would be boiling mad.. :veryangry: ...I am glad you didn't sell your does to them....and I am glad.... it worked out for you.... :hug:


----------



## artsy_farmgirl (Mar 1, 2008)

Just a thought, but you may be being too honest.. I looked at your website and it says you need to reduce your herd asap due to unforseen circumstances. Volunteering that information may lead people to think that you will take a lower price to move them quick... It may be better to omit that part and pretend you have all the time in the world to hang onto them in order to get the price you are asking, or you can increase the price as others suggested so they can haggle you down-in which case you can say you would keep them if it weren't for your situation and they will feel like they got goats from your herd you didn't want to give up. Most people do consider that an indication of quality, since a lot of buyers do consider the breeder to be a good judge of their animals. 
Also, considering that you are downsizing the person looking to trade you for a goat of lesser value is being unrealistic/optimistic. Some people will try anything- honestly it's part of being a shrewd businessperson. Don't take it personally that some people will always try to get ahead any way they can, even if it it something that you would not be able to do in good conscience. Good luck selling your goaties and good for you for not taking a deal you could regret.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I dont give deals on the purchase of one goat but will on the purchase of two and even then it is sometimes only like 10.00 but it makes people more willing to not ask if you will go down in price. Especially if you can see they are about to ask, jump them on it and say "oh since you realy like them both why not get them and I will take 20.00 off the total price?" THey then know where you stand on discount and wont ask you down on the price. At that point it is a take it or leave it and they know it.


I also agree with taking the part off your site about needing ot move them fast. I saw that on one website and I asked the lady if I bought 4 goats if she would give me a deal as well as meet me somewhere and she got all offended and chewed me out on the phone (this is after she told me she didnt know what was a fair price for the minis but I told her to name her price, she wouldnt so I asked a price and she flipped out. SO a bit different but the idea is that I assumed since they needed to be moved fast she would be willing to make a deal).


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

these aren't for the boers though.. they're for my spring nigerian kids

its ridiculous

i have a guy coming later this week to see the girls

he said he would gladly meet the 450 i asked for the three girls

but my nigerians... i think a buck kid out of my crosses should be at least 300.. i don't keep many kids as bucks anyway

and i can get at least 275 for a doe kid easy... in arizona anyway


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> Wow...Sara...that is a give away price..  ...and for them to ask for more of a discount....I would be boiling mad.. :veryangry: ...I am glad you didn't sell your does to them....and I am glad.... it worked out for you.... :hug:


Yeah I guess but I have no use for them right now and can't afford animals that won't produce for me.I really love these girls but it's whats best...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes I do it with my nigerians too, got to make people think they are getting a deal, even if it isnt :wink:


----------



## prairiewolf (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't mind someone wanting to negotiate a little, if someone asks if I will give them a discount if they buy more than one that is fine with me, I may or may not go for it depending on what I have for sale and how bad I want to sell it. :wink: but what I can't stand are the people that are just plain rude and get ridiculous about it or they just want something for nothing though. 

Last year I had a litter of Great Pyrenees pups for sale, very nice dogs, out of great working livestock guardian parents. No papers but they were fullblood and had their shots. I had them very reasonably priced to begin with and We all know dogfood & vaccinations are not free. They sold quickly until we got to the last two and I had a guy contact me and say he wanted 2 pups. They were also looking for goats but only wanted purebred registered ones. I didn't have any of those at the time but I did have the LGD pups they were looking for. When him and his wife got here they had changed their mind and only wanted one, which was fine but I since they were already buying one I thought I would be very generous and offered them the second pup for 1/2 price anyway. (I was thinking what a great deal I am offering them) I will never do that again, it turned into a give an inch and they want to take a mile situation. He didn't want her for 1/2 price, he thought since he was buying one pup he should have got the second one for FREE! :roll: And he continued to badger me about it by asking "if I was sure I didn't want to just give them that 2nd pup since they were buying one" 3 or 4 times while they were here. He wanted the 2nd one for his brother or something, personally I think he just wanted her for free so he could take her home and SELL her to his brother. :roll: 

I wished I would have thought to tell him this isn't the bargain bin at Wal-Mart...buy one get one free...geez. I was nice about it but I told him no but I thought 1/2 price was a pretty good deal....but his tactics was a little offensive. But in the end I am glad he didn't buy her because a person bought her at full price just a few days later, so have patience if you don't want to take less for your goats than they are worth, the next person might be a lot more reasonable.


----------

